# October 2010 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to October's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, ForbiddenSecrets!*

ForbiddenSecrets (8 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

newfiedragon (7 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

crownie (7 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaBoy84 (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

CodeRed (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Cutar (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

metalbetta (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaLover101 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Learn To Fly (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

naturegirl243 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

vaygirl (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

frogipoi (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BlueHaven (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Capricorn (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Josiee (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sarada (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

lunalove199 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

anglnarnld (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

TharBePirates (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DTF (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jeanclaudeasher (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Nutt007 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaGirl290 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Ajones108 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

The Fighter (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

beat2020 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

PwnCho (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DragonFish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Posaune (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

RKbusy (0 votes)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats Guys!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

I got 0 votes....  better luck next time!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, ForbiddenSecrets!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

*jaw drop* Blackout thanks everyone who voted for his little grumpy face <3 Thanks guys and all the entries were lovely I so wish I could have voted more then once XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've stopped voting...I can never choose


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Yayy congrats! <3


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats to forbiddensecrets! I love that picture!

I have a hard time voting too... there are just soooo many great ones! XD


----------

